# SOUND



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

I have a new Broadway LTD 2-8-2 steam with a dual mode decoder and I run on DC. It's a great loco, but the sound is very loud. Is there any way to lower the volumn since I dont have DCC? Or if I could get to the speaker and put some tape over it or something. Any ideas?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Taping up the speaker is your only option not having a DCC controller.


----------



## baldwin (Oct 28, 2019)

Not sure if it would work, but dense sponge type foam should work better, if there is any room at all.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

If you plan on staying DC this would be the way to go. 

https://www.broadway-limited.com/dcmasteranalogcontrolmodule.aspx


----------



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone, I had no idea there was a master control module for DC sound. I will have to try that!


----------



## Jeff Louthain (Feb 2, 2015)

*BLI Master Analog Controller*

I am a DC only guy with several BLI engines and find the master Contol unit very useful. You can change cv's with the unit which I found helped greatly in enhancing performance of these engines. I only wish there was a forum devoted solely to its use as I still feel there is much more to learn about how best to use it.


----------

